# Blue eye?



## plbecker (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm thinking of adopting a 5mo puppy, gray sable, *one blue eye*. Looks like a GSD......I know it ain't AKC but does this occur?

Maybe hanky panky among the parents?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Maybe the Iditarod passing through...








Good luck whatever you choose!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe has some husky - sounds like a cutie, any photos?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I wanna say a few months back there was a person around here with a dog that looked totally pure gsd with one blue and one brown eye.

anyone remember that?


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmm, don't know, but best wishes on whatever you decide.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

If it's a sable that has 'blue' (dilute factor) expressing itself, and that very rarely DOES happen, you can get one blue eye, one amber eye.. both amber.. or even both blue.


----------



## plbecker (Jan 3, 2007)

She's a Craig list dog in Mansfield Ohio.
She looks to be a light grey sable with a black mask. One blue eye, one amber.....She looks very GSD.


----------



## plbecker (Jan 3, 2007)

Here She is
Corrected link


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Do you have other pictures of her or did the owners TELL you she has a blue eye?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

19wk old Fem GSD - need to rehome (Mansfield, OH)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-05-03, 3:05PM EDT


We are looking to rehome our fem, GSD. She is 19wks old, all shots are up to date. We are asking a rehoming fee of $150.
Here's the picture








and the corrected link and http://mansfield.craigslist.org/pet/666400836.html


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I saw that picture. But to me the right eye looks brown and you can't SEE the left eye, why does the OP say it is blue. (Are my screen cloors THAT messed up?) With the angle of the picture, the "lightness" showing where the other eye is could very well be a reflection off of the light colored building she is laying next to.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Nope your screen isn't messed up, I see the same as you.

Actually wasn't replying to your post, just reposting the stuff 'cause the link didn't work for me


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I think ZekesHuman has the bi-eyed GSD (Obi I think?).


----------



## plbecker (Jan 3, 2007)

According to the owner she was in a litter of "normal" GSD puppies and they picked her because of her eye. She saw both parents and the both looked like regular GSD's. Lord knows what the truth is...

Gosh maybe I should start up a trend like that "Panda" shepherd........... (this is where I duck and run for cover).


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

She is adorable!
Did you get her? If I was looking I would have.


----------



## plbecker (Jan 3, 2007)

No, we did not get her....it been 15 years since we had a puppy and my hubby got cold feet. Picture very sad mom & 15 YO.


She is big boned, but looks all shep. The family is one of those that is taken in by the idea of a GSD and has no clue how much work a GSD is! You have to put the hours in! Lotsa time, cash and sweat!


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't care of she has a blue eye or purple eyes, she is simply a stunning gorgeous girl. Hope she gets adopted quickly.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

not sure if you guys have noticed that the link has been updated and there is now a photo of her showing the blue eye. i wouldnt think that the owners would lie about it tho - obviously the potential adopter would show up and see that the dog either has a blue eye or not.

but anyway, its too bad that you guys decided not to take her. she's adorable & looks as Brightelf described which would explain the eye.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

That is most definitly a blue eye!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

What a pretty puppy she is.









I don't know enough about genetics to explain how a blue eye may find its way into a German Shepherd, however, I read on the panda shepherd site that blue eyes are found (and allowed) in that "breed", and some of their dogs have one blue eye. It would stand to reason that, if they are actually German Shepherds, it would be possible to see blue eyes in traditional colored Shepherds if the right genes combine.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I saw her too, and started to adopt her, but was a little confused by the blue eye too.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is gorgeous


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

In my last litter 4 years ago one of my puppies (purebred GSD for sure) had her left eye half blue.... it has remained that way too. Just an FYI

Cherri


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I know little about genetics either although it is a fascinating subject. It would stand to reason that if blue eyes are considered a "fault" in some breeds, they must have shown up at sometime and the powers that be considered them undesirable. I've seen several reports of wgsds with blue eyes. I've only seen one in person and although he looks very much GSD he might have just a hint of something else in him, it's the way he looks overall, not just the eyes. I started a thread on this somewhere on this board last year and didn't get any discussion on it so I'm glad to see this one started.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Dawn KnightI know little about genetics either although it is a fascinating subject. It would stand to reason that if blue eyes are considered a "fault" in some breeds, they must have shown up at sometime and the powers that be considered them undesirable. I've seen several reports of wgsds with blue eyes. I've only seen one in person and although he looks very much GSD he might have just a hint of something else in him, it's the way he looks overall, not just the eyes. I started a thread on this somewhere on this board last year and didn't get any discussion on it so I'm glad to see this one started.


I've never seen a blue eyed WGSD but heard of a couple down in Texas about 15 or 20 years ago. I know that the breed standard for the WGSDCA has pink/blue eyes as a DQ as a safeguard against albinism since albino dogs have blue eyes.
http://www.wgsdca.org/thebreed/breedstandard.asp


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> I know that the breed standard for the WGSDCA has pink/blue eyes as a DQ as a safeguard against albinism since albino dogs have blue eyes.
> http://www.wgsdca.org/thebreed/breedstandard.asp


Why would albino "dogs" have blue eyes when albinos of other species have pink eyes?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> Why would albino "dogs" have blue eyes when albinos of other species have pink eyes?


Because that's really not true. I believe you'll find that albinos of many species, including man (and dogs), often have blue eyes. From NOAH, The National Organization for Albinism and Hypopigmentation: "A common myth is that people with albinism have red eyes. In fact there are different types of albinism and the amount of pigment in the eyes varies. Although some individuals with albinism have <span style="color: #FF0000"> * reddish *</span> or <span style="color: #6600CC"> * violet * </span> eyes, <span style="color: #000099"> * most have blue eyes * </span>."
http://www.albinism.org/publications/what_is_albinism.html
http://www.dpca.org/albinoinfo1.html


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't believe I found this thread. I have been wondering about the blue eye in GSDs. I actually PM'ed Jo, Zeke'sHuman, about Obi the other day. She said he definitely is part Sibe, accounting for the blue eye.

I did a rescue last year with a blue-eyed GSD. She was all GSD, personality, looks, all of it. She had one brown eye and one blue/brown eye. So, I know it happens. I still wonder how this happens.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ShepsRgr8She had one brown eye and one blue/brown eye. So, I know it happens. I still wonder how this happens


My guess is somatic mutation. During development of the iris itself, a sequence in a pigment gene spontaneously changed prior to cell division. Some cells that would eventually become the iris were different than adjacent cells and lacked some information to make the brown pigment. The result is a sectored blue/brown eye.

Pigment synthesis is very cool. Maybe because it is usually not essential, you can get a lot of variation.

Mary Jane


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Mary Jane. I was thinking something like that but I am glad you explained it. That makes sense.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I know someone who breed two purebred AKC registered GSDs and they came out with 1 panda shepherd in the litter and it had 1 brown eye and the other one was blue. After going back how many generations there was a panda shepherd somewhere along the way.


----------

